# Look 555 vs Look 585 or 586



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Let's say I have a friend who has a 87.3 cm inseam and is 183 cm tall (top of saddle at 77cm). He is currently riding a 57 (XL) 555 with a 100cm Ritchey 4-axis stem but feels a bit stretched out. Questions:

1. Is the difference between the 555 and 585 Origin/Ultra and 586 worth the extra coin?
2. Should he be riding a Large frame instead? Seems like there would be a lot of seat post showing a large drop from seat to handlebars. 

The friend lives in an area where he can't try the frames beforehand but would like to know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*maybe too large...*

With a saddle height of 74cm, I'm riding a 51cm (size S)! If he can tolerate more saddle to bar drop, then moving down one size would be wise. A 100mm stem is certainly short.

It's getting late enough in the year that you may find some bargains on the 585 anytime in the next couple of months. It's got the most bang for the buck. Excel sports has closeout bargains, but none in a size L.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Seems like a good deal here.
I have several bikes including a Time VRX which I'm perfectly happy with but I'm thinking about pulling a trigger for a 595 or 586...

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=37&idproduct=17196


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

C-40 said:


> With a saddle height of 74cm, I'm riding a 51cm (size S)! If he can tolerate more saddle to bar drop, then moving down one size would be wise. A 100mm stem is certainly short.
> 
> It's getting late enough in the year that you may find some bargains on the 585 anytime in the next couple of months. It's got the most bang for the buck. Excel sports has closeout bargains, but none in a size L.


C-40 are you riding a 586 or 596? If you dont mind me asking with your saddle height of 74cm how much of the seat tube is exposed?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*585...*



stunzeed said:


> C-40 are you riding a 586 or 596? If you dont mind me asking with your saddle height of 74cm how much of the seat tube is exposed?


I have two 51cm 585 frames, one origin and one ultra. IMO, it's not worth the extra money for an integrated seatpost. They look like more trouble than they are worth. I like a seatpost with a 2-bolt angle adjustment. I measure 20cm from the top of the seat tube to the seat rail on my bikes.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Is the 586 and 585 (origin/ultra) the same geometry?


----------

